# Porter cable



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Anyone know who has the best price on the porter cable?


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

The porter cable unit as sold by Griot's and others is actually nothing more than the woodworking P-C orbital sander with a 6 inch velcro pad.

You can and will find your best deals shopping for the speed adjustable random orbital sander at home improvement tool sales and either ensuring it has a 6 inch pad -vs- the normal 5 inch pad or just buying the 6 inch pad and unscrewing the old one and installing the new.

If you shop carefully this way, you can save well over $50. I did.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks Jim! Do ya think Home depot carries them? Any online vendors that have a better price than griots?


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

I bought mine at a sale at either Ace Hardware or Sears. Can't remember which. But yes, Home Depot would have the same unit.

Griot's is a great place and stands behind their products extremely well. But the unit is common to the woodworking industry so why not save some jingle?

Sponge pads for the unit are available from 3M at most any wholesale automotive paint supply store for cheap too.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Coastal Tools $119 with pad


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

It's what it's all about.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Home Depot does not carry it. I was there this weekend looking for it. I've looked before on previous visits as well, too.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Maximus . . .*

If you're in the SoCal area, check with the Carnuba Store in Costa Mesa. They'll have the unit (can't remember the price) and all the accessories (any kinds of pads and product) to go with it. See other threads for Carnuba Store links and info.


----------



## 67RS-2 (Oct 1, 2002)

Got mine from Lowes for $109 with polishing pad. A great investment.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

I ordered one last week via the Coastal Tools link johnlew provided. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks again guys. I also ordered one through Coastal and it should be here next Thurs. Ed, if you can tell me how easy it is to swap out the counter balance from 5in to 6in, I would appreciate that.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Maximus said:


> *Thanks again guys. I also ordered one through Coastal and it should be here next Thurs. Ed, if you can tell me how easy it is to swap out the counter balance from 5in to 6in, I would appreciate that. *


I think the coastal comes with the 6" weight in it already. Check the site.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

The PC from Coastal Tool comes with the 5" CounterWeight installed. It does come with the 6" CounterWeight included.

As for swapping it out, it is very simple. There are two screws with Torx Heads holding the CounterWeight in. You will need a size 20 Torx Bit to remove the existing CounterWeight and install the new one. It will take 02 Minutes.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *The PC from Coastal Tool comes with the 5" CounterWeight installed. It does come with the 6" CounterWeight included.
> 
> As for swapping it out, it is very simple. There are two screws with Torx Heads holding the CounterWeight in. You will need a size 20 Torx Bit to remove the existing CounterWeight and install the new one. It will take 02 Minutes. *


I think this comes with the bonus kit and has the 6" hook and loop, 6" counterweight and 6" in sander all included and installed. At least mine did.coastal kit


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I think this comes with the bonus kit and has the 6" hook and loop, 6" counterweight and 6" in sander all included and installed. At least mine did.coastal kit *


It comes with the 5" CounterWeight installed. The 6" CounterWeight is in the box, along with the 6" Hook and Loop Pad. If yours had the 6" CounterWeight installed, then someone did it for you.

From their Site:

Standard Equipment
6" Random Orbit Polisher/Sander
with 5" Counter-Weight
6" Foam Polishing Pad #54745 Wrench
Operating Manual

Coastal Tool Bonus Kit Equipment:
6" Hook & Loop Contour Pad #18002
6" Counterweight


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *
> 
> It comes with the 5" CounterWeight installed. The 6" CounterWeight is in the box, along with the 6" Hook and Loop Pad. If yours had the 6" CounterWeight installed, then someone did it for you.
> 
> ...


Maybe mine's different, I'll have to look.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Incidently, I dunno if this holds true, but apparently you won't need the 6 oz. _unless_ your gonna use something heavier than the foam pad on your PC, such as rubber-backed sanding disks or the sheepskin cutting pads, etc. I have it on just to be on the safe side of "bearing wear" and due to the fact that the velcro rubber pad is alittle heavier than the standard white pad.:dunno:


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder if the unit comes with the torx screwdriver. Ive never heard of one myself.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Maximus said:


> *I wonder if the unit comes with the torx screwdriver. Ive never heard of one myself. *


Maybe, but if not you can pick up a set of Torx drivers at Home Depot.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok, good to know Ed. Thanks!


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Incidently, I dunno if this holds true, but apparently you won't need the 6 oz. unless your gonna use something heavier than the foam pad on your PC, such as rubber-backed sanding disks or the sheepskin cutting pads, etc. I have it on just to be on the safe side of "bearing wear" and due to the fact that the velcro rubber pad is alittle heavier than the standard white pad.:dunno: *


You can use the 5" CW with the 6" White Foam PorterCable Pads. Any other pad/hook and loop accessory that is 6" must have the 6" CW installed. This is to decrease vibration and comes straight from PorterCable.

Personally, the 6" Hook and Loop and Yellow Pads from CMA do not "feel" that much heavier than the White Pad that comes with the PC. At any rate, I went ahead and changed the CW. Since the 6" CW can be used with the Hook and Loop system as well as the White Foam Pads, you might as well put it on and leave it be.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Maximus said:


> *I wonder if the unit comes with the torx screwdriver. Ive never heard of one myself. *


No, the PC does not come with a tool to remove the CounterWeight.

A TORX head is Shaped like a Star. It looks somewhat similar to an Allen Head.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Ahh, so thats what they call it! Hehe, thanks GSR.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

I have been assimilated.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> *I have been assimilated.  *


Well, I guess that answers the 6" weight question. I bought mine before the bonus pack so I think mine came with the 6" weight in it already as a 6" sander. I still gotta check, I forgot.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

I will be assimilated on Thurs


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

Man this is great stuff! Everyone helping each other out to get some nice stuff at a big cut in price.

And don't forget, that PC unit is a kick-ass orbital sander too. Don't throw that 5" disk away. If you need to do any general sanding or woodworking, it's killer.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

jsp98m3 said:


> *
> And don't forget, that PC unit is a kick-ass orbital sander too. Don't throw that 5" disk away. If you need to do any general sanding or woodworking, it's killer. *


Yup, used mine when we re-did the hull of the 40' C&C sailboat..


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

I got the porter today and it looks nice. Changing the counterweight was a cinch. Coastal tools rocks!!


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Just for reference I didn't read this thread early enough. I ordered a 'Porter-Cable 7424P 6" Variable-Speed Random-Orbit Polisher' from amazon.com. It was $124.99 (free shipping) and came with the 5" counter weight and the 6" foam pad. The coastal tools deal looks better.

By the way, how many pads does one need? I ordered one extra expecting to use one for polishing and one for waxing. Is one for each
good enough?

Matt


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I ordered seperate pads from CMA. I ordered two Yellow Cutting Pads and two White Polishing Pads. I am still going to order one more Yellow Pad. I prefer them for use with the Griots Machine Polish.

Since I use Zaino, I do it by hand. If you are using a Carnauba, I would think that you would want the Grey Pad.

As for the number of pads, _my_ rule is one pad minimum per product. Even though the pads can be cleaned, I still have them labeled so they do not get mixed up. I especially would not want to use a pad for a fine polish that had previously been used with a more abrasive polish.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*About Pads . . .*

Talking to the Meguiar's reps at a seminar, they preferred using dedicated pads for each product and storing them in a plastic bag, product surface side DOWN and NOT WASHING them. They said washing the pads really affects the compression strength of the pads.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mwette _By the way, how many pads does one need? I ordered one extra expecting to use one for polishing and one for waxing. Is one for each
> good enough?[/B]


Matt, you ought to have a separate pad for each grade of polish you use. Bad idea to mix different levels of abrasiveness on the same pad.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*Took the plunge...*



GSR13 said:


> *It comes with the 5" CounterWeight installed. The 6" CounterWeight is in the box, along with the 6" Hook and Loop Pad. If yours had the 6" CounterWeight installed, then someone did it for you.
> 
> From their Site:
> 
> ...


And sprung for this great kit from Coastal. Went to Lowes thinking I could get everything under one roof for a decent price. The Coastal deal is excellent and now I have to order pads.

Since I am planning on using Zaino, do I just need the yellow and white pads...was thinking two each? The CMA folks offered up the terry bonnets for buffing. Do you guys ever use these? I want to get it all in the same order.

Thanks for the good links and info.

Lansing


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Took the plunge...*



Lansing said:


> *And sprung for this great kit from Coastal. Went to Lowes thinking I could get everything under one roof for a decent price. The Coastal deal is excellent and now I have to order pads.
> 
> Since I am planning on using Zaino, do I just need the yellow and white pads...was thinking two each? The CMA folks offered up the terry bonnets for buffing. Do you guys ever use these? I want to get it all in the same order.
> 
> ...


You won't be sorry, good choice.

I'd get these advanced pads from CMA. They are a little bigger but are for 6" backing plate and are machine washable.
I haven't used them yet but heard very good things about these pads and they are on my shopping list.

I have terry bonnets from CMA but never used them. I also have a wool pad that i used maybe once on neglected finish but I'd never use it on my bimmer.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Took the plunge...*



Lansing said:


> *And sprung for this great kit from Coastal. Went to Lowes thinking I could get everything under one roof for a decent price. The Coastal deal is excellent and now I have to order pads.
> 
> Since I am planning on using Zaino, do I just need the yellow and white pads...was thinking two each? The CMA folks offered up the terry bonnets for buffing. Do you guys ever use these? I want to get it all in the same order.
> 
> ...


I would suggest applying/removing the Zaino by hand. It is easy to apply and easy to remove. It takes very little product, you can easily get two/three coats out of one ounce.

If you try to use the PC to apply Zaino, you will waste tons, just in the amount the pad absorbs. You could use the PC to remove the Zaino, but it is honestly so easy by hand I wouldn't waste the time.

The PC, with Yellow Pads, is an excellent product for Swirl Removal. For this, a product such as Griots Machine Polish's are ideal. That is what my PC gets used for.

If I used a Carnauba, I might consider using the PC, but who knows.

And for the record, if you do use the PC for applying Wax/Zaino, then you need to use a Pad that does not offer cutting action. In the case of CMA, that would be their Black Foam Pad. Do not use Yellow, White or Orange for applying Wax, as each of those pads does cut, just in varying degrees.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Took the plunge...*



GSR13 said:


> *I would suggest applying/removing the Zaino by hand. It is easy to apply and easy to remove. It takes very little product, you can easily get two/three coats out of one ounce.
> 
> If you try to use the PC to apply Zaino, you will waste tons, just in the amount the pad absorbs. You could use the PC to remove the Zaino, but it is honestly so easy by hand I wouldn't waste the time.
> 
> ...


Agreed...my goal is to prep the surface for Zaino. I can get a lot of mileage out of a little Z product, so I'll apply by hand. It's easy to take off, so I suspect I won't need the bonnets then.

So...yellow pads it is with some sort of polish like 3M SMR or Griots. Do you follow with a glaze or go straight to your ZFX/Z5/Z2?


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Took the plunge...*



Lansing said:


> *Agreed...my goal is to prep the surface for Zaino. I can get a lot of mileage out of a little Z product, so I'll apply by hand. It's easy to take off, so I suspect I won't need the bonnets then.
> 
> So...yellow pads it is with some sort of polish like 3M SMR or Griots. Do you follow with a glaze or go straight to your ZFX/Z5/Z2? *


Here is my procedure:

Dawn Wash
Clay
Z-7 Wash
Dry
Polish using Griots Machine Polish (This is definately MP2 and MP3, MP1 if necessary)

At this point, I have done a couple of different things. On my wife's car and my Dad's truck, I went over the car twice with Z-6. This preps the paint for Z5 and removes any of the Machine Polish residue.

On my car, which I just did a few weeks ago, I washed the car again with Z7, dried it and then a coat of Z-6. Honestly, I believe this is the better method. It takes just a little longer, but does yield better results to me. Mostly, it removes all the Machine Polish Powder that gets on the windows and in the cracks, plus any splatter.

After this, I apply a couple of coats of Z5, with ZFX. In between each coat, I go over the car with Z6.

Finally, I will finish up with a coat of Z2, though I may not do that until a week or so later.


----------

